# How Many Are Changing Trip Plans Due to Inflation/ Gas Prices?



## Tanaman (Nov 13, 2020)

I saw earlier where rafters are noticing empty camping sites on some of their trips and was wondering how many are having to change/ Cancel their summer travel plans due to the price of gas and pretty much the price of EVERYTHING? I know for my truck is costing almost $200 to fill the tank and pulling a trailer and getting about 10 miles to the gallon, a trip gets expensive quick. I'm guessing I'm not the only one changing/ canceling plans due to the expense? Here in NW Montana people are saying numbers of tourist are down for this time of year (especially the big rig RVs) but that could be because of a number if factors... like right now the weather sucks, rivers are blown out and maybe still the fear of Covid?? My guess is it's gas and cost of places to stay (a hotel in town cost almost 3x what it cost 3 yrs ago) are the problem. 
What do you guys think?


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Yeah man it's noticeable for sure. It'll cost us 600 dollars to drive to our deso trip and back this year. Some my fault cause big gas truck but some theirs. We are smack dab in rv cheap tourist zon living by yellowstone so we'll see how that works?


----------



## Tanaman (Nov 13, 2020)

Yeah, laugh at those telling me to buy an electric vehicle. I'm all for renewable energy but try charging a vehicle large enough to tow a raft, long enough that won't run out of juice on you out in the middle of nowhere. Not going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Yeah man it's noticeable for sure. It'll cost us 600 dollars to drive to our deso trip and back this year. Some my fault cause big gas truck but some theirs. We are smack dab in rv cheap tourist zon living by yellowstone so we'll see how that works?


Dude! It’ll cost you $600 each way. My Grand trip cost me $700 just coming home, this was back in April before gas really got expensive.


----------



## Bleugrass (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Ugh..were driving to Sacramento too thus summer so I'll be broke!


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

Folks just hunkering down these days money wise. most know this shitshow is just starting. 
I don’t think Covid plays much part in people’s travel plans these days. I travel allot for work and all over so had a broad society view as it all ramped up and fell off… and nobody (99.9% anyways) gives a rip now, red or blue states.


----------



## Tanaman (Nov 13, 2020)

Well... I'd auction off the farm before giving up on Grand trip. But for those trips that aren't a once in a blue moon trip (those trips where you're visiting in-laws AND rafting), I think are the ones getting axed.


----------



## Bleugrass (Feb 5, 2018)

To answer the OP's question, I haven't changed any trip plans or heard of anyone doing so because of gas prices. Realistically, most people that can pay $500 in gas for a permitted leisure trip can pay $750 in gas with minimal additional discomfort. It's the non-negotiable regular trips like work, school and the like that add up and burn holes in pockets.


----------



## cnalder (Jul 7, 2016)

I live in a tourist town and so far it doesn't seam like we are any less busy than in years past. I'm curious when or if we'll see a slowdown. The have's apparently have alot.

I did just cancel a low water Utah river trip and part of it was due to gas and the fact that it was only a 4 day trip.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Bleugrass said:


> View attachment 78080


Touché…


----------



## Tanaman (Nov 13, 2020)

Like I said most of what we are seeing less of are the BIG RVs and boats. But again might be due to the SH*t weather we are having.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

cnalder said:


> I live in a tourist town and so far it doesn't seam like we are any less busy than in years past. I'm curious when or if we'll see a slowdown. The have's apparently have alot.


just curious, are you in reasonable range of a big city?


----------



## foreigner (10 mo ago)

Get a smaller car? You don't need a full-sized truck to tow a raft trailer.

I've read it is affecting demand, so it must be affecting some.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

I said the same thing ! Then I tried to buy a car! Holly shite! I paid less for houses!


----------



## foreigner (10 mo ago)

Yeah, I guess that advice rings hollow with vehicle prices the way they are now. 

May be good advice for the next time this happens.


----------



## Bleugrass (Feb 5, 2018)

Pinchecharlie said:


> I said the same thing ! Then I tried to buy a car! Holly shite! I paid less for houses!


We went through the same thing. Got a $5k repair bill on the wife's car, thought hey, maybe it's time to look around for a replacement.

Wrong. No desirable new cars to be seen, and dealers asking for your left nut for a decent used car. $40k for a 2020 Subaru? Come on.

Wifey's car goes in next week to get fixed.


----------



## Tanaman (Nov 13, 2020)

foreigner said:


> Get a smaller car? You don't need a full-sized truck to tow a raft trailer.
> 
> I've read it is affecting demand, so it must be affecting some.


Some places you _might _get away with towing a full size raft and trailer with a car but is a comfort to have the extra power and clearance of a truck. I don't like using the word _might. _As an example thirty mile on the JD. Again _MIGHT _do fine with a Sube _MIGHT_ not.


----------



## foreigner (10 mo ago)

Tanaman said:


> Some places you _might _get away with towing a full size raft and trailer with a car but is a comfort to have the extra power and clearance of a truck. I don't like using the word _might. _As an example thirty mile on the JD. Again _MIGHT _do fine with a Sube _MIGHT_ not.


I was referring to a full-sized truck vs a SUV or mid-sized truck but I hear you. $200 is painful.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

foreigner said:


> Get a smaller car? You don't need a full-sized truck to tow a raft trailer.
> 
> I've read it is affecting demand, so it must be affecting some.


 after you rip out your oil pan, I’ll give you a ride out in my truck


----------



## foreigner (10 mo ago)

griz said:


> after you rip out your oil pan, I’ll give you a ride out in my truck


Not if it's parked in your driveway due to gas prices. 

No, seriously though. Mid-sized trucks and SUVs tow a raft trailer w/ no problem. No need for a ranch vehicle.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

I finally started riding my bike to work lol. My take at a record high 145 dollar fill...yikes! Should a bought diesel but at the time it was 30k more. My buddy just got a new Ford giant ass diesel and paid 112 thousand freaking dollars. I just refuse !(to buy a ford lol)


----------



## Tanaman (Nov 13, 2020)

And like I said it's more than just extra for gas.. It's twice as much for everything else that goes with traveling from food to hotels... even shuttles are more.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah, my last big destination trip this year up on the Rogue is rolling a little differen with gas costs. Just flying up, the PNW degenerates on the trip are picking me up and I’m just renting a raft locally for myself. No sense getting days of road burn from/to CO AND it still costing allot of dinero with fuel costs. Dunno, less road time but same cost, I guess, is my thinking.


----------



## Tanaman (Nov 13, 2020)

griz said:


> Yeah, my last big destination trip this year up on the Rogue is rolling a little differen with gas costs. Just flying up, the PNW degenerates on the trip are picking me up and I’m just renting a raft locally for myself. No sense getting days of road burn from/to CO AND it still costing allot of dinero with fuel costs. Dunno, less road time but same cost, I guess, is my thinking.


Two years ago I'd a laughed at you if you'd told me it'll be cheaper to fly and rent. Not laughing now.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Gasp, Gris, what about your carbon footprint.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Seriously, fuel prices suck. My Son and I are a tile/flooring company in SW Co. 400 a month minimum. Totally cuts into the bottom line. Tons of work though….


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

Tanaman said:


> Two years ago I'd a laughed at you if you'd told me it'll be cheaper to fly and rent. Not laughing now.


Yeah, probably ~$1100+ in fuel and 5 days of driving roundtrip, best guess. I’ll miss my own gear but screw it.

edit….And it works out about $300 cheaper flying and renting…lol


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

griz said:


> Yeah, probably ~$1100+ in fuel and 5 days of driving roundtrip, best guess. I’ll miss my own gear but screw it.


Yeah, that's alotta driving for a Rogue trip. I have a pretty strict policy; The juice has gotta be worth the squeeze.
5 days driving for a 3-4 day trip?
No way.
If I'm driving for 3 days, it had better be for at least 5 on the water.


----------



## ColoRobo (Jan 22, 2021)

Wallrat said:


> View attachment 78079


Seriously? Do you drink the Kool-Aid all the time or only when corporate oil companies want you to think a Dem is responsible so they can get Repubs back in power to continue to help them earn record profits?


----------



## graycloud (Jun 4, 2016)

griz said:


> Yeah, probably ~$1100+ in fuel and 5 days of driving roundtrip, best guess. I’ll miss my own gear but screw it.
> 
> edit….And it works out about $300 cheaper flying and renting…lol


Same price for me .I’m hauling two sets of raft gear one for me and one for my son and grand kids.same amount of fuel one way.Probally six days of driving.Been doing it since the eighty’s.Permits we’re easy to get then.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

Tanaman said:


> Yeah, laugh at those telling me to buy an electric vehicle. I'm all for renewable energy but try charging a vehicle large enough to tow a raft, long enough that won't run out of juice on you out in the middle of nowhere. Not going to happen anytime soon.


Plug in hybrid is the way to go, IMO. Best of both worlds. But expensive.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

graycloud said:


> Same price for me .I’m hauling two sets of raft gear one for me and one for my son and grand kids.same amount of fuel one way.Probally six days of driving.Been doing it since the eighty’s.Permits we’re easy to get then.


even just 20 years ago, I remember calling in a few days in advance for a cancellation MFS permit in August and having 3 or 4 different launch dates to pick from. Those days are certainly long gone.


----------



## cnalder (Jul 7, 2016)

griz said:


> just curious, are you in reasonable range of a big city?


Live in McCall. Is Boise and the Treasure Valley big enough?


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

ColoRobo said:


> Seriously? Do you drink the Kool-Aid all the time or only when corporate oil companies want you to think a Dem is responsible so they can get Repubs back in power to continue to help them earn record profits?


I was just talking with a Buzzard about how some folks are backed into a corner politically, and showing their teeth…with no sense of humor. How curious that thirty seconds later I find your spicy little post. It’s a fact that the President you hate had gas prices at around $2.00/gallon, and that now it averages over $5.00. I’m perfectly willing to discuss causes and effects…the “I did that” meme is just too appropriate for this thread to ignore it.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

My right foot has got a hell of a lot lighter. Pass this slow bastard? Nope that’s 4.50 in fuel. We’ll just do de do along.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

And in my neck of the woods gas was never 2 bucks/gal. 2.50 yeah but two bucks??? Not so much.


----------



## Tanaman (Nov 13, 2020)

I agree with WR. We did this to ourselves. Oil companies are a for profit organization just like a McDonalds or a Walmart and if allowed supply and demand will keep prices down. It's only when the politicians start to monkey around with the supply to help their cause that we the people start to suffer.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

jamesthomas said:


> And in my neck of the woods gas was never 2 bucks/gal. 2.50 yeah but two bucks??? Not so much.


somewhere in early Covid, it got down as low as $1.39 in the burbs of Denver. I never thought I’d see those cheap days again.


----------



## foreigner (10 mo ago)

Wallrat said:


> I was just talking with a Buzzard about how some folks are backed into a corner politically, and showing their teeth…with no sense of humor. How curious that thirty seconds later I find your spicy little post. It’s a fact that the President you hate had gas prices at around $2.00/gallon, and that now it averages over $5.00. I’m perfectly willing to discuss causes and effects…the “I did that” meme is just too appropriate for this thread to ignore it.


Trump tried to overthrow the government and the writing was on the wall for years preceding his presidency. If you don't understand that today, you should probably refrain from talking about complicated things like markets.

It's amazing to me how many of you can't afford gasoline but financed 50k+ trucks with 40 gallon tanks. Maybe go post on Fox, or better yet, go take a finance for dummies course.


----------



## Montet202 (Aug 22, 2020)

jamesthomas said:


> Seriously, fuel prices suck. My Son and I are a tile/flooring company in SW Co. 400 a month minimum. Totally cuts into the bottom line. Tons of work though….


I’m a cabinet maker in a resort town. While gas prices have nearly doubled, so have my prices. And NO ONE seems to care. Just sent out another bid for a HUGE amount thinking there was no way they’d take it…next day, “how do we get you a check, and can you do doors and trim, too?” It’s crazy. So no, I’m not cancelling ANY trips.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

foreigner said:


> Trump tried to overthrow the government and the writing was on the wall for years preceding his presidency. If you don't understand that today, you should probably refrain from talking about complicated things like markets.
> 
> It's amazing to me how many of you can't afford gasoline but financed 50k+ trucks with 40 gallon tanks. Maybe go post on Fox, or better yet, go take a finance for dummies course.


Sorry, but you’re assuming a bit there. Who here financed a $50k truck, but can’t afford gas? Names would be fine…I’ll wait.

Tick-tock, tick-tock.


I don’t know a single Buzzard who drives a new mega-truck. Not one. We’re all driving old beaters to afford our boating habit.


----------



## foreigner (10 mo ago)

Wallrat said:


> Sorry, but you’re assuming a bit there. Who here financed a $50k truck, but can’t afford gas? Names would be fine…I’ll wait.
> 
> Tick-tock, tick-tock.
> 
> ...


I don't know what a mega truck is but the OP saying he needed 200 in gas and then blaming the current administration for his tank size is telling. Wallrat, didn't you just have to end a grand trip early due to interpersonal conflict? Just stop dude.


----------



## Tanaman (Nov 13, 2020)

foreigner said:


> Trump tried to overthrow the government and the writing was on the wall for years preceding his presidency. If you don't understand that today, you should probably refrain from talking about complicated things like markets.
> 
> It's amazing to me how many of you can't afford gasoline but financed 50k+ trucks with 40 gallon tanks. Maybe go post on Fox, or better yet, go take a finance for dummies course.


Wow! Seriously bud... why be so hateful? People are being hurt by gas prices right now, doesn't take a genius to figure out that if you cut supply that prices will go up. I'm all for giving a little for the cause but when my family has to suffer for it then I'm out.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

foreigner said:


> I don't know what a mega truck is but the OP saying he needed 200 in gas and then blaming the current administration for his tank size is telling. Wallrat, didn't you just have to end a grand trip early due to interpersonal conflict? Just stop dude.


I think the saying is that “ if it’s day five and you don’t know who the asshole is, then it’s you”. Even the friend of the guy on our trip knew who it was….so, by day three we’d all figured out who “that guy” was. 
And if you’ll kindly tell me which opinions you’ll allow me to express, without triggering you, I’ll definitely take them into consideration.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

I’m a cabinet maker in a resort town…. Why is there horrendous inflation, Americans have too much money. Econ 101 everyone. Too much money chasing too few goods.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

foreigner said:


> It's amazing to me how many of you can't afford gasoline but financed 50k+ trucks with 40 gallon tanks. Maybe go post on Fox, or better yet, go take a finance for dummies course.


Diesel not gas. Why would I buy a one ton in gas? For me it’s not that I wanted the truck. Its the fact that it’s my way of life. Have to haul water and run a small ranch. If I could have kept my 1/2 ton I would have. Miss that truck some times. But it just didn’t do the job. I wish my truck has a 40 gallon. Shame they only put a 23 gallon tank in it. 

foreigner I know you don’t like some of us, and insist on being a total dick bag. I’m sorry you’re life has little happiness that you must act out this way. I truly hope you find happiness. Maybe you should get on the river soon.

Here’s a thought it doesn’t matter what you drive. Everyone is hurting with these gas prices. Shit filling up the civic hurts my wallet..and that’s saying something.

Learn how to be self sufficient folks. There may be a time soon where you have to find and source your own food. Barter and work with your neighbors and community members. We have built a global economy and as we all saw, it can be taken down in a matter of days.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Be nice to each other. Only US is getting us through this BS.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

I’m a cabnet maker in a resort town… My tile jobs are definitely getting more expensive. This is how inflation happens. I raise my prices because I have to to maintain my life. And my life is pretty darn good but not at all excessive in American terms. Compared to most places on the planet though ( the only one we have by the way) I live like a friggin king. What are our expectations??? Me, I expect a friggin permit every year dammit.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

jamesthomas said:


> I’m a cabnet maker in a resort town… My tile jobs are definitely getting more expensive. This is how inflation happens. I raise my prices because I have to to maintain my life. And my life is pretty darn good but not at all excessive in American terms. Compared to most places on the planet though ( the only one we have by the way) I live like a friggin king. What are our expectations??? Me, I expect a friggin permit every year dammit.


You’d probably have better odds winning the lottery lol


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

I don’t get the mentality that because people are being as smart as they can with their money….they are somehow poor? You don’t get to have money by being a fool with it. crap, one “dirtbag” on this rogue trip runs around in a 13 year old POS depreciating asset on wheels…..but paid cash for his $2.5 million appreciating asset house on the ocean.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Kinda out of line Foreigner.


----------



## Tanaman (Nov 13, 2020)

People are being infected with this hate towards those they don't agree with and it's being propagated by the media. I've never seen such hysteria and hatred towards those that don't agree with them and it's not going to end well if allowed to continue.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

I have spent time in the eddy. Started a few threads there as well. Yeah there are a lot of flamers from BOTH sides making things worse for all of us. Chill the fuck out America.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

foreigner said:


> Yeah Cuban. I dislike you. You're a white nationalist and so are a bunch of you guys that hang out in the Eddy. Get used to it.
> 
> I don't have any tears to shed about you not being able to afford gasoline. My life is pretty awesome. What happened to you?


I don’t know what I did to piss you off this way. I know we may not see eye to eye, but I still give you respect.

If you wanna troll me or others you disagree with, PM me or post on a different thread. You’re derailing a thread and bringing hate. We don’t need that here. Now if you want to have an adult conversation, by all means please contribute valuable incite.

Again, I don’t know what I’m you’re life you are missing, but I hope you find it. Truly.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah, I started a thread on the eddy about speeding tickets and it only took 13 posts for it to turn political. Really, what could be possibly more neutral politicly than a friggin speeding ticket. 13 posts. Seems to me that’s a problem. CHILL OUT EVERYONE. Please.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

jamesthomas said:


> A white nationalist? Whoa, where did that come from. You flying that nazi flag on your radio antenna WWC?


can a Cuban be a white nationalist? Inquiring minds want to know…….😂


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

So I went back to the Eddy…and read through the Speeding Ticket thread. Imagine my surprise at who went all crazy and made it political.


----------



## foreigner (10 mo ago)

kayakfreakus said:


> Another thread that needs to be nuked by admins for political BS on all sides. Sad some just can’t leave it alone, but when this site is dominated by several individuals who have to post on every thread no matter what it sucks. Carry on


Unfortunately, until the mods here decide to do their jobs, it will get worse.

Mountainbuzz has always been a mess, since long before many of you were here.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

foreigner said:


> Unfortunately, until the mods here decide to do their jobs, it will get worse.
> 
> Mountainbuzz has always been a mess, since long before many of you were here.


Check your join date, the moderators here rock. You and all the others who muddy the water with bullshit can pound sand.

Sad there cannot be posts without those who are childish assholes derailing them. Don’t worry I am out and should not have cared in the first place.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

I will give you mr compassionate but he has, seems to me moderated his tone as of late. (Thank you mr c). Maybe you should try it.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Foreigner.... I'm definitely more aligned politically with you then the people you are bitching about... but agree that its really time to take 10 breaths and maybe a break from Mountainbuzz. At the best you are pissing into the wind with this shit and worst you are just making it worse and proving their point.

All the rest of you poking him....probably should just chill the fuck out and stop trolling. We know where you stand and it seems like every thread like this goes the same way. Golf clap for your trolling and gaslighting... congrats on getting some liberal hackles up.

If I was mod...I think I'd just delete the last two pages of this thread and lock it down.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey, I’ve been nice EM. America needs to take a collective cleansing breath. As I stated earlier, only US is getting us through this BS.


----------



## foreigner (10 mo ago)

kayakfreakus said:


> Check your join date, the moderators here rock. You and all the others who muddy the water with bullshit can pound sand.
> 
> Sad there cannot be posts without those who are childish assholes derailing them. Don’t worry I am out and should not have cared in the first place.


Carvedog refuses to even go in the Eddy. You're delusional.


----------



## Bleugrass (Feb 5, 2018)

toledot said:


> You’re a f-ing idiot


I think I found my wife's burner account, guys!


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Why don’t all y’all go boating or somethin


----------



## Tanaman (Nov 13, 2020)

Blade&Shaft said:


> Why don’t all y’all go boating or somethin


Didn't you read the thread? Can't afford the gas! (kidding)


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok, Idaho does have some wierd shit going on but so do most places now days. The thing we all need to ask ourselves is are we helping or making it worse. Just sayin.


----------



## Ripper (Aug 29, 2012)

@foreigner 

You’re out of line bud… I don’t agree with some of the other members politics the same as they don’t agree with mine… big deal… that’s why I don’t speak on that shit.

As someone who voted left last go around, and is disappointed for sure… you’re pulling some whinny ass bullshit over a price per barrel thread? GTFOH and go float your boat to cheer yourself up dude…


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

I was thinking the same thing....


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

Tanaman said:


> I agree with WR. We did this to ourselves. Oil companies are a for profit organization just like a McDonalds or a Walmart and if allowed supply and demand will keep prices down. It's only when the politicians start to monkey around with the supply to help their cause that we the people start to suffer.


Huh? This is the fault of politicians and not opportunistic for-profit companies?

This inflation is global... all governments all over the world are dealing with the same thing regardless of whether they are left wing or right wing.

Assigning blame based on ideology doesn't make any sense.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

kayakfreakus said:


> Check your join date, the moderators here rock. You and all the others who muddy the water with bullshit can pound sand.
> 
> Sad there cannot be posts without those who are childish assholes derailing them. Don’t worry I am out and should not have cared in the first place.


This is so true. We can't be forced to rely on someone else to have good behaviour... we have to do it ourselves.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

I would argue that it is in large part the fault of politicians.
Cranking up the printing presses, handing out free money, paying people to stay home? That sounds like a pretty perfect recipe for inflation, to me.

(You'll notice I didn't blame one particular party here. They've both been serving out big cups of KoolAid.)


----------



## Montet202 (Aug 22, 2020)

cupido76 said:


> Huh? This is the fault of politicians and not opportunistic for-profit companies?
> 
> This inflation is global... all governments all over the world are dealing with the same thing regardless of whether they are left wing or right wing.
> 
> Assigning blame based on ideology doesn't make any sense.


No disrespect, but please refrain from bringing common sense and facts into a political debate.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Anyone else selling their body to afford gas?? I could use some pointers..asking for a friend of course..


----------



## Montet202 (Aug 22, 2020)

westwatercuban said:


> Anyone else selling their body to afford gas?? I could use some pointers..asking for a friend of course..


Following!


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

Unless you're talking about a kidney, you don't really _sell_ your body. You just rent it out.
The same goes for beer.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

westwatercuban said:


> Anyone else selling their body to afford gas?? I could use some pointers..asking for a friend of course..


It’s a hard business…I tried being a gigalo, but the competition was too stiff. (rimshot)
Charlie probably knows more about that than I do….ask him.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

BenSlaughter said:


> Unless you're talking about a kidney, you don't really _sell_ your body. You just rent it out.
> The same goes for beer.


I mean I’m already selling my left nut. Might as well sell the right lmfao


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

the proud, independent cuban american brought to his knees by inflation and gas prices……🍆😘

(might I suggest learning to weld part time or whatnots before 🍆🍆🍆🍆 dancing?)👍🇺🇸😂


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

griz said:


> the proud, independent cuban american brought to his knees by inflation and gas prices……🍆😘
> 
> (might I suggest learning to weld part time or whatnots before 🍆🍆🍆🍆 dancing?)👍🇺🇸😂


Well geez, Griz….word is he has a sexy west-coast strut.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

Wallrat said:


> Well geez, Griz….word is he has a sexy west-coast strut.


Use the talents god gave you then, westycuban!


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

griz said:


> the proud, independent cuban american brought to his knees by inflation and gas prices……🍆😘
> 
> (might I suggest learning to weld part time or whatnots before 🍆🍆🍆🍆 dancing?)👍🇺🇸😂


See but I can’t weld naked..well I can..but that’s as dangerous as making bacon naked 😂🤣


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

I sure hope he's got more than a strut...cause he ain't much to look at....








He or his brother.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Oh, Damn. Those guys are scary. Do you think he has a cousin that plays the banjo?


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

Is that a euphemism?


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm changing my fall plan, but hopefully to spend more time boating out east. Not worth the fuel to just get a couple Gauley weekends in, so may spent August on the Yough too. If gas gets much higher I may rethink entirely.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

You fuckers are just terrible I tellya!


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

I really wanna go explore these days too but I can't , not because of gas but because now I think rivers are mean and wanna hurt char char...
This may be a good time to just be "still" and reflect on peace and love and enjoy what you ha e not having what you want...
P.s. fuck off wallrat lol


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

You are still a ways off from rowing I bet. Hope the hand is healing up.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

The Gallatin jumped to 6500, now at 5800. Be there tomorrow or you’re lame. Bwahaha. We can duct tape the oars to your hands.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

By the way, that picture grosses me out more every time i see it. Ouch, I mean OUCH.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

BenSlaughter said:


> I would argue that it is in large part the fault of politicians.
> Cranking up the printing presses, handing out free money, paying people to stay home? That sounds like a pretty perfect recipe for inflation, to me.
> 
> (You'll notice I didn't blame one particular party here. They've both been serving out big cups of KoolAid.)


I did notice that.

It's fair to comment on what may have been errors in judgement... I (and probably we) just dont think it's a partisan issue.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

Montet202 said:


> No disrespect, but please refrain from bringing common sense and facts into a political debate.


Lol... sorry.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

westwatercuban said:


> Anyone else selling their body to afford gas?? I could use some pointers..asking for a friend of course..


Nope... I got a sugar momma... you do you, though.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

cupido76 said:


> Nope... I got a sugar momma... you do you, though.


She have any (single) sugar momma friends?

I'm in the market, as it were. 🙂


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

cupido76 said:


> Nope... I got a sugar momma... you do you, though.


That does sound cheaper 🤔


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

BenSlaughter said:


> She have any (single) sugar momma friends?
> 
> I'm in the market, as it were.


I'll ask.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

westwatercuban said:


> That does sound cheaper 🤔


Certainly easier on a man's morals\pride...


----------



## Riverlife (11 mo ago)

westwatercuban said:


> That does sound cheaper 🤔


Depends on what currencies you account for…
Some might say it could be way more costly


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

cupido76 said:


> I'll ask.


I asked... she said all her friends are poor... sorry.

She also just pointed out that having a sugar momma is basically the same thing as selling your body.

So I guess I change my answer to "yes" on that question.

Oh well... I'm pretty happy with my choices.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

Ask her to keep an eye out.

TIA. 😉


----------



## Riverlife (11 mo ago)

I have to say that I find the purported intent of the thread suspiciously disingenuous, but, I will give an honest answer anyway. Costs are what they are, blame whoever you want, whine all you want, but at the end of the day my times and opportunities for river trips are worth way more than anything else for me. 

I’ll still go on as many trips as I can, and I can cut back on beer rations or go strict PB&J diet if I have to. Who knows, a few years down the road things could be even more costly, or permits harder to get, access closed, etc. If you have time and ability to get out, don’t miss an opportunity because of gas costs!


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

Tanaman said:


> Well... I'd auction off the farm before giving up on Grand trip. But for those trips that aren't a once in a blue moon trip (those trips where you're visiting in-laws AND rafting), I think are the ones getting axed.


And the great thing is once you are on the Grand for 3 weeks you really do not have any expenses, certainly no fuel ! Well, ok, except for equipment rental, food, ice, permit fees, shuttle fees, reduced income from work, lots of broken oars ( ok for me anyways).....ah, never mind.


----------



## toledot (Dec 23, 2007)

Wallrat said:


> View attachment 78079





Bleugrass said:


> I think I found my wife's burner account, guys!


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

cupido76 said:


> I asked... she said all her friends are poor... sorry.
> 
> She also just pointed out that having a sugar momma is basically the same thing as selling your body.
> 
> ...


I guess that pay off makes sense. You either sell both nuts or give them to the lady. Either way you’re left nutless 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## LZMJRAFT (May 3, 2021)

Sigh.......
For some FACTS about why fuel prices are high, good article last month in Kiplinger's. Indeed tied to supply and demand it seems, not THEM.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Snacks and refreshments will be served after service...


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Tanaman said:


> I saw earlier where rafters are noticing empty camping sites on some of their trips and was wondering how many are having to change/ Cancel their summer travel plans due to the price of gas and pretty much the price of EVERYTHING? I know for my truck is costing almost $200 to fill the tank and pulling a trailer and getting about 10 miles to the gallon, a trip gets expensive quick. I'm guessing I'm not the only one changing/ canceling plans due to the expense? Here in NW Montana people are saying numbers of tourist are down for this time of year (especially the big rig RVs) but that could be because of a number if factors... like right now the weather sucks, rivers are blown out and maybe still the fear of Covid?? My guess is it's gas and cost of places to stay (a hotel in town cost almost 3x what it cost 3 yrs ago) are the problem.
> What do you guys think?





Riverlife said:


> I have to say that I find the purported intent of the thread suspiciously disingenuous, but, I will give an honest answer anyway. Costs are what they are, blame whoever you want, whine all you want, but at the end of the day my times and opportunities for river trips are worth way more than anything else for me.


Odd, I saw no blame in the original post other than wondering if it were the lingering impact of Covid?
Ascribing intent seems as disingenuous.

The OP has no control over other responses blaming geriatric white men in fitted suits for our current ills.


Me? I'm still going boating as often as possible. It's still cheaper than an all-inclusive beach vacation. I love multidays, but really prefer daytrips and overnights as much as possible. I'd rather go every week on smaller runs than twice a season on an epic trip (but ideally both!!)


----------



## Bleugrass (Feb 5, 2018)

MT4Runner said:


> Odd, I saw no blame in the original post other than wondering if it were the lingering impact of Covid?
> Ascribing intent seems as disingenuous.
> 
> The OP has no control over other responses blaming geriatric white men in fitted suits for our current ills.
> ...


What’s been your best run of the year so far?

I’ve been home bound due to Covid, work and kids sports, so I’d like to live vicariously through your day trips. 😇


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I'll go top 3 in this order (edit because a pic says 1000 words!)

I was out with the OP the 3rd weekend in March on the main Flathead. It was like 55°f and we ate smoked pork chops and drank whiskey sours next to the river and a propane fire. That was pretty awesome.









Ran the Moccasin stretch of the MF Flathead a month ago in my open drift boat. That was a high for me for sure.









Ran the Lochsa at my personal high 22+k on Saturday. It was a little scary and was over pretty fast, but glad to say I have run it.









Been out 12 days already, and it's been a really fulfilling season so far. I always used to chase biggerbetterfastermore, and now I've chosen to enjoy EVERY day no matter what and the river gives me so much more joy.

How are you feeling? Body aches? General fatigue? I had it twice. First time got hammered for 7-8 days feeling like I'd been hit by a train. Second time I felt the body aches coming on and they went away 30h later. Never had any respiratory symptoms.


----------



## Bleugrass (Feb 5, 2018)

MT4Runner said:


> I'll go top 3 in this order:
> 
> I was out with the OP the 3rd weekend in March on the main Flathead. It was like 55°f and we ate smoked pork chops and drank whiskey sours next to the river and a propane fire. That was pretty awesome.
> Ran the Moccasin stretch of the MF Flathead a month ago in my open drift boat. That was a high for me for sure.
> ...


I've also had Covid twice. The first time was nothing--had the sniffles for about 18 hours then tested negative. The second time was like getting hit by a truck. Violent coughing spells, crushing fatigue, difficulty breathing. The first two symptoms subsided after a couple weeks, but here is it 6 weeks later and I'm still having breathing issues. I'm kinda scared because I have a history of respiratory issues, but hopefully they clear up over time as well.

Thanks for the trip reports. That all sounds great--even the heart-pounding run on the Lochsa. Now that I'm on the mend and my son's sports are winding down, I'm hoping to at least get out for some day runs on the Upper C and the Ark from Salida on down, and we have Cataract coming up in September.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Bleugrass said:


> I've also had Covid twice. The first time was nothing--had the sniffles for about 18 hours then tested negative. The second time was like getting hit by a truck. Violent coughing spells, crushing fatigue, difficulty breathing. The first two symptoms subsided after a couple weeks, but here is it 6 weeks later and I'm still having breathing issues. I'm kinda scared because I have a history of respiratory issues, but hopefully they clear up over time as well.


I had a REALLY dry but mild cough that came on about day 10, and took 4 weeks to go away.
Really sorry to hear about your breathing issues. I hope that they subside.


----------



## Tanaman (Nov 13, 2020)

Man those are sexy oars! 



I was out with the OP the 3rd weekend in March on the main Flathead. It was like 55°f and we ate smoked pork chops and drank whiskey sours next to the river and a propane fire. That was pretty awesome.
View attachment 78189


Ran the Moccasin stretch of the MF Flathead a month ago in my open drift boat. That was a high for me for sure.
View attachment 78190


Ran the Lochsa at my personal high 22+k on Saturday. It was a little scary and was over pretty fast, but glad to say I have run it.
View attachment 78191


Been out 12 days already, and it's been a really fulfilling season so far. I always used to chase biggerbetterfastermore, and now I've chosen to enjoy EVERY day no matter what and the river gives me so much more joy.

How are you feeling? Body aches? General fatigue? I had it twice. First time got hammered for 7-8 days feeling like I'd been hit by a train. Second time I felt the body aches coming on and they went away 30h later. Never had any respiratory symptoms.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bleugrass (Feb 5, 2018)

MT4Runner said:


> I had a REALLY dry but mild cough that came on about day 10, and took 4 weeks to go away.
> Really sorry to hear about your breathing issues. I hope that they subside.


Holy shit man, thanks for adding those pics to your earlier response. Awesome to see the variety of conditions and crafts you've seen so far.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Whoa...
Lol...
If I weren't so mature I'd say that It comes from your butt... but oil? Or coal? Or what? Do tell us how pa pa has managed to completely on his own destroy the world in year or however long its been lol. You guys need a good right run at house! Bwahaha


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Bleugrass said:


> That's cool, and you're totally right... Biden paid a lot of lip service to climate policy during the election. He had to--the progressive wing of his party was highly skeptical of his neoliberal centrist past. But he's delivered on exactly zero of those climate-related pledges so far.
> 
> You'll no doubt be happy to learn that a sizable portion of the Left won't vote for him again under any circumstances because they think he's too far right on climate and energy policy.


That says a lot about how loony the far right is then…Biden isn’t what I’d call a centrist. And I doubt even the Dems here can say that he’s had a successful Presidency (regardless of what he inherited). 
Do you suppose that if we had these gas prices with Trump in office that so many Dems would be like “oh yeah, not his fault, supply and demand, y’know. Nothing he could do.”?


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Bleugrass said:


> Well, no. If these gas prices happened under the Orange Toddler (if "Sleepy Joe" is fair game, so is this) Democrats would vilify him for them just as Republicans are doing now for Biden. Presidents really have very little to do with gas prices, but they get a lot of credit when things go good at the pump and a lot of blame when things go bad. Logic doesn't enter into it.
> 
> IMO, the truth is that Biden isn't really to blame for high gas prices--they would have happened anyway--but he's certainly to blame for not doing much about them and letting them continue to escalate. Releasing oil from the strategic reserve isn't a real policy.


Fair enough. I admire intellectual honesty. I don’t see anything in your post that I disagree with.

One thing I can’t understand is why we’re exporting oil and gas _right now . _ That makes no sense whatsoever. If market forces are causing oil shortages, WTF are we doing sending oil overseas.


----------

